# Lisa Gerrard



## Birdsong88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lately I have gone back to my Lisa Gerrard discography and as I listen I start to calm down.  I have listened to just about every thing she has done. She is definitely one of my favorites that is not necessarily classical. Does anyone else like her music?


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I first heard her on the movie Gladiator. After that I heard Sacrifice and that got me hooked. She really has a fantastic voice. I don't listen to her or Dead Can Dance that much. But her compilation album The best of Lisa Gerrard I have listened to many times. On YouTube there was an interview with Gerrard and Brendan Perry. He seemed like a jerk, but Gerrard seemed like a classy lady. She really is fantastic.


----------



## k1hodgman (Sep 8, 2015)

I *adore* Lisa Gerrard...

She's _the _ one vocalist that inspired to start taking Classical singing lessons. While she's not Classically trained (that I know of), it's what most sounds like her voice.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like her singing. I love some tracks from Dead Can Dance and the Gladiator soundtrack.
My favorite is "Cantara": 




She is also featured on the 1991 dance classic "Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea" (sampled from DCD)

She has also done stuff with Klaus Schulze more recently, but from what I've heard I'd steer away from that. It's not her fault, but Klaus Schulze - an artist who I greatly admire for his electronic synthesizer classics - is way, way past his prime.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a documentary on her I can highly recommend if only I could remember what it is called. I was especially taken with a few scenes of her standing in an underpass taking in the acoustics of the cars swooshing by, finding beauty in sounds I would have automatically deemed annoying.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I know her only from Gladiator. Very good soundtrack. Too bad Zimmer plagiarised so much from Gustav Holst's 'Mars' in 2 most exciting pieces on the soundtrack.


----------

